# DCD GTR



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

A few snaps:



































For more GTR/car related pix: http://kickme.to/kinetiko


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Nice. Very nice.*

All that and a location where Wangan is relevant. Deep envy.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Looks fantastic*

really does look great - and Bayside Blue is me favorite color!

Have you lowered the car at all? The front looks way low! :smokin: 

I look forward to seeing your car (and everyone else down in Tokyo area) in the not too distant future...

I wonder if my turboless  GT-V is gonna be able to keep up with you lot though! 

Regards

Dave


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Spotless as always, DCD. Damn you and that wax!  That front end looks great with the polished IC!

Now where are those 19 inch TE37s? 

Cya O!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

looks VERY good


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

Very nice !


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Did you also do the intercooler cover?

The reg. plate is pretty big! Are they a fixed size?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD,

Looking very  !!

When did you do the mirrors ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave...I have Nismo suspension all round Sometimes too low!

hipogtr...soon :smokin: 

weka...if you are reffering to the grille in front of the intercooler, I got rid of that. No point in having it when such nice shiny stuff lurks behind it! 
Unfortunately the number plate is indeed regulation and no other sizes available!!

Bean...did those at the same time as the I/C. Love them so much!


----------



## stemcgee (Mar 25, 2003)

*Pics*

These pics are amazing mate nice one. I am currently taking pics of my R34 i'll post them on later. I've just had some new alloys on and am considering buying green neons for the underside.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Yeah baby, car look sooooooooooo sweet   

The front lip is indeed very low to the ground, looks super good. :smokin: 

It must not be easy to get around without scrapping the front lip  

Jeff


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

*DCD*

Actually, I was refering to your carbon fibre shroud. Have you _clean_ it as well?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

weka....oh sorry. Yes of course I clean it. One hand of Meguires Scratch X and 2 of Gold Class wax and it looks like new every time. I'll have to take some pix of that next time.

jeff....its really hard to go up and down shop entrances and such places where the ramps are really steep. I have had to think of alternative ways in for so many places...but who cares its worth it for the amazing handling and looks. And to think there are so many other cars with lower set-ups....how do they do it!!??


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Dino.
Car is looking very nice there mate.

"S Tune" setup - right? Look about the same clearance

When I picked up my car all I had to do was drive it from the container to the flatbed (no reg.) which was about 50 m and I scraped the lip. 

Has anyone tried those distance sensors. The ones I have on my Beemer work great.


----------



## j888ymc (Feb 27, 2003)

beautiful mate, the best ever,


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

cheers again guys.

amerikiwi...yep S-Tunes
Can't really see how parking sensors would help. My problem is scraping the front lip on the way up/down ramps not hitting the front/rear of car against other cars or walls


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi Dino.
I meant putting sensors under the lip the having an on/off switch. I think they can be adjusted so you would say have a slow beep at 4 inches clearance, fast beep at two inches and a cont. tone at 1 inch.

Some I have seen are not much bigger than a pinhole.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I was just kidding   

Could be done for sure. I know of a few people that have fitted them to the rear of their R34s(doesn't do much for esthetics), so they can be retrofitted.

But being a few cm off the ground wouldn't the sensor beep all the time?


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

On the Beemer it has the power on/off switch. So if you think you are in a place that is low just power it on and check the beeps. It is always going off and is annoying so you have to have the power switch.

Cheers.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> * jeff....its really hard to go up and down shop entrances and such places where the ramps are really steep. I have had to think of alternative ways in for so many places...but who cares its worth it for the amazing handling and looks. And to think there are so many other cars with lower set-ups....how do they do it!!?? *


I agree completely, the amazing handling and looks is worth all the hassle it brings along  

Yeah I have the exact same thought too, I have seen some street car that are extremely low to the ground, the Mine's Demo BNR34 is one of the best example. I think that car only drive on the circuit though, and it get trailer everywhere, but how does it get on the trailer  , it is very low even with the lip spoiler taken off  I have seen countless NSX that are ultra low to the ground, these people are very brave  

Amerikiwi ........... distance sensor is a very good idea, I am gonna to look into how much it cost to get it fitted.

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeff...the Mine's mechanics have to remove the front lip every time they put the car on the transporter....a real pain!

About the low cars....I don't mean just sports cars. I'm sure that on your many visits to Japan you have see those low MPVs and station wangon which are popular with the surf type people. They lower their cars and vans to the ground and then on top of that add really ugly low bodykits. Most of them have cracked front lips!! Seems to be a style thing I guss. You cannot be cool unless you have cracks all over your front bumper!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*LOL*

How true!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Absolutely beautiful example Dino - kept so clean too.

Nice one.

Daz


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> *Jeff...the Mine's mechanics have to remove the front lip every time they put the car on the transporter....a real pain!
> 
> About the low cars....I don't mean just sports cars. I'm sure that on your many visits to Japan you have see those low MPVs and station wangon which are popular with the surf type people. They lower their cars and vans to the ground and then on top of that add really ugly low bodykits. Most of them have cracked front lips!! Seems to be a style thing I guss. You cannot be cool unless you have cracks all over your front bumper!!! *


Definitely a real pain, but I still think is worth it for how good the car look and perform  

LOL....... those MPV and wagon you are talking about are sure super low, I think some of them are 2 cm off the ground, I really don't know how they even drive around   That explain why most of their lips are cracked


----------

